# mullet die off



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I wonder if it's going to start tomorrow or wednesday ? I might launch the boat and go scoop up a cooler full.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I may have to see if I can get some too. I tried it 30 years ago but had no luck. Do you find them only in shallow water?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Rickpcfl said:


> I may have to see if I can get some too. I tried it 30 years ago but had no luck. Do you find them only in shallow water?


 Not necessarily they can be found in the canals and in the rivers and around the river mouths. If it gets cold enough and stays that way long enough, it's going to drop the water temperature down to lethal levels for the mullet. About 13 or so years ago there was a massive die off from the cold in the lake that I live on , on perdido river. The lake is 20' deep and it still got them. It killed them everywhere up and down the river and it stunk like hell for weeks. But I missed the beginning of it and by the time I found them they were all dead and I didn't know for how long so I passed on eating them. About 20 or so years ago I was hog hunting on escambia river and when we returned to the swamp house landing we got on the mullet as they were dying and verily swimming at the top. Scooped up a bunch that day !


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Similar situation with the Snook down here.*

It is a real bummer to see 10-40# Snook belly up. If you pick up a bunch you might get jail time.

Snook are fantastic fish to catch and absolutely the best tasting of Florida's inshore fish.

In 2010 I saw at least a thousand in one place. They won't get hurt tonight and they will be ganged up where the big bunch died last year. I am going up ther to see if they will bite tomorrow about noon.

Hopefully we won't get any more terrible cold and they will survive. 

I've seen Grouper, Pompano, Jewfish and even Trout stunned by the cold in past years.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

oh sweet snook thats the biggest thing i miss about living down south


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The mullet run has been crazy! So many in a 8 foot net one many can barely pull it in.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

i have been catching the mullet really thick for about two weeks now, some over 3 pounds:thumbup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Do you eat those nasty things?*

Mullet are one fish I just can't eat.

Are you using them for bait?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

captken said:


> Mullet are one fish I just can't eat.
> 
> Are you using them for bait?


Catfish bait, zip"em freeze"em


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

For those of you that are catching mullet now, are you getting them in the same spots that you catch them in the summer and fall?


I would love to have a big mess for smoking and canning, but havent been out in a while n


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I LOVE fried mullet backbones!! That's some good stuff


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

captken said:


> Mullet are one fish I just can't eat.


*Here in Pensacola area, we have sand bottoms, not mud, makes a difference. Eat a Pensacola area mullet, and you are hooked, especially the backbones.*


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> For those of you that are catching mullet now, are you getting them in the same spots that you catch them in the summer and fall?
> 
> 
> I would love to have a big mess for smoking and canning, but havent been out in a while n


X2

Where they at


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

captken said:


> Mullet are one fish I just can't eat.
> 
> Are you using them for bait?


Huh? Could you say that again in English? I didn't understand...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would punch a baby in the face for a plate of fresh fried mullet and cheese grits!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We cooked up a bunch a few days ago, they was no Flathead or Grouper but still delicious.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I would punch a baby in the face for a plate of fresh fried mullet and cheese grits!


Lol...you are on a roll!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Good one Mike!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I guess it may be tonight or tomorrow . I've been watching the mullet in the lake all morning , so far none of them are showing any sign of being stunned. I hope they make it through this cold, but if they don't I would like to can another batch.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> *Here in Pensacola area, we have sand bottoms, not mud, makes a difference. Eat a Pensacola area mullet, and you are hooked, especially the backbones.*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You are spot on Tom.
It makes ALL the difference in the taste.

(similar situation with catfish in Central Florida, I could generally tell what lakes they came out of)


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You are spot on Tom.
> It makes ALL the difference in the taste.
> 
> (similar situation with catfish in Central Florida, I could generally tell what lakes they came out of)


 Choctawhatchee Bay are by far better eating and East bay and Black water bay even worse


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I just saw the first dead mullet in the lake under my pier..But the strange thing is that the water is blue. Almost like the water you see in a porta potty. So I called the e.p.a. and they are supposed to send some one out to test it. I don't know what could have caused this naturally so i'm assuming some one must have dumped something in the water. Wish I would have looked at little closer at the water earlier when I was looking for mullet , just talked to my neighbor and he said that the lake has been blue for a couple of days. You really can't tell from a distance but when you look straight down into it its obvious


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Saw a few dead Mullet in Perdido Bay today.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Black-water bay was lit up with them, birds feasting right now.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Must be on a boat Cathunter. I have been looking and no luck from shore


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *Here in Pensacola area, we have sand bottoms, not mud, makes a difference. Eat a Pensacola area mullet, and you are hooked, especially the backbones.*


Always wanted to eat some mullet, never have since I grew up in south Florida where it was just considered bait. Can't quite say I want to stand in the 20 yard line at the mullet festival to try some, don't know anywhere else to get it either...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



CatHunter said:


> Black-water bay was lit up with them, birds feasting right now.


Near ward basin or where?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> Always wanted to eat some mullet, never have since I grew up in south Florida where it was just considered bait. Can't quite say I want to stand in the 20 yard line at the mullet festival to try some, don't know anywhere else to get it either...


*Chet's Seafood on Navy Boulevard in Pensacola, or Chet's in Pace on Highway 90. They also have the backbones there.*

*I have not tried Sam's Seafood, but I see signs there for it.*

*And I also see CJ's on Garden and Pace with a mullet sign out front sometimes. Everything at CJ's is good. *


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *Chet's Seafood on Navy Boulevard in Pensacola, or Chet's in Pace on Highway 90. They also have the backbones there.*
> 
> *I have not tried Sam's Seafood, but I see signs there for it.*
> 
> *And I also see CJ's on Garden and Pace with a mullet sign out front sometimes. Everything at CJ's is good. *


+1!


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

Jet fishin said:


> X2
> 
> Where they at


i have been catching them in the same spots i fish the rest of the year went yesterday and caught 80


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Be careful! Some of the mullet you pick up in our rivers have a very strong taste to them. I had to throw out the last batch I picked up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Once they get in the back of the bayous they get really muddy tasting. Best mullet come from the rivers.


----------

